# حمل الان Catia V5 R10



## أبو نهاد (14 مارس 2008)

:12: حمل الان :12: 
CATIA V5 R10​







download​

autoplay intel1 intel2 intel3 intel4 intel5​

بعد تحميل الملفات يجب عليك ان تضع الملفات intel1-5 في ملف 
intel الموجوده في autoplay حسب المسار التالي​

autoplay>docs>intel​

اما بالنسبة لكراك الموجود ايضا في autoplay فانه مرفق بالتعليمات 
في كيفية عمله ​

سوف نبدأ باعطاء الدروس بعد اكتمال النصاب 
والنصاب هو ان يتم تحميل البرنامج خمس مرات وابلاغ المحملين انه تم تحميل البرنامج بشكل كامل 
على هذه صفحة ​







​مع تحياتنا 
CATIA GROUP​


----------



## أبو نهاد (15 مارس 2008)

................................


----------



## جدار النار (15 مارس 2008)

Megaupload ممكن ترفع البرنامج على أي موقع أخر غير هذا أخي الكريم


----------



## johar (15 مارس 2008)

يازلمة أشرحلنا شوي عن هدا 
CATIA V5 R10
ونكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## أبو نهاد (15 مارس 2008)

انت حمل برنامج وراح يعجبك انا صاق في كلامي جرب


----------



## أبو نهاد (16 مارس 2008)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 مارس 2008)

مشكور عزيزى وجارى الاطلاع


----------



## ali_alex (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

